# Running without rectifier



## NoMoSurf

I have a 79 55hp Johnson that I just bought to run on my skiff. I bought it knowing that it had cracked coils and original powerpack. But it had GREAT compression. I bought the engine, and it cranks intermittently. As I expected.... So I ordered the coils and powerpack. Still wont crank. The powerpack came with an ignition troubleshooting sheet that says to disconnect the three yellow wires on the rectifier. If it now cranks it has a bad rectifier. Replaced the rectifier and it still wont crank... 

Now, apparently all the rectifier does is correct the voltage from the stator to the charging system... I dont need the charging system. The motor that was on the boat before didn't have one.

Now the question... Is there any other ill effect from running the motor with no rectifier. The leads off of the stator to the power pack run seperate than the wires that go to the rectifier and charging system, which leads me to believe they are seperate systems. BUT! The engine will not run with the rectifier connected. Which leads me to believe they are interconnected.

I need to use the boat next weekend and do not have time to get a stator ordered and installed. Can the boat be run without the rectifier/charging sytem?


----------



## AndyS

Have you checked to see if the stator is outputting voltage to the rectifier?


----------



## Kim

If it starts and runs without the rectifier, it's running off the battery and will run only as long as the battery or batteries hold enough charge.


----------



## NoMoSurf

Kim said:


> If it starts and runs without the rectifier, it's running off the battery and will run only as long as the battery or batteries hold enough charge.


Not necessarily. This motor has a two stage stator. One set of coils to go to the rectifier to supply "12" volts to the charging system. It also has a second set of coils to output 300 volts to the ignition system.

I have not checked the voltage coming out of the stator. I would need a peak hold adapter for my DVM to check the capacitive discharge of this type stator. I do not have one...


----------



## sealark

I'm not sure if this is correct BUT. check the voltage before starting the engine then crank it and see if the voltage comes up if it does it should be charging the battery. If it doesn't come up like stated it will only run as long as battery can supply voltage. And that wont be very long.


----------



## NoMoSurf

sealark said:


> I'm not sure if this is correct BUT. check the voltage before starting the engine then crank it and see if the voltage comes up if it does it should be charging the battery.


Not possible. The WILL NOT run with rectifier installed. I know it is not charging.




sealark said:


> If it doesn't come up like stated it will only run as long as battery can supply voltage. And that wont be very long.


Also not possible. Engine runs with rectifier (charging system) removed and battery removed from boat. 

This stator has two stages of coils. One that charges battery, one that runs ignition.


----------



## sealark

Ok like i said not sure. Hope you get it fixed.


----------



## The Maintenance Shoppe

running the motor without the voltage regulator at high rpms for extended periods will fry the stator.


----------



## NoMoSurf

The Maintenance Shoppe said:


> running the motor without the voltage regulator at high rpms for extended periods will fry the stator.


Stator already fried. Will running it without rectifier hurt other side of stator that runs ignition? This side of stator does not connect to rectifier.

I ran the boat for about an hour this afternoon. Seems to run fine...

I would of course like to have the charging system operable, but I do not need it this coming week. But I sure would like to have the boat.


----------



## Kim

I'm not an outboard guy check and see if you can find a manual or Google it and see if anyone else has done the same thing.


----------



## X-Shark

> I need to use the boat next weekend and do not have time to get a stator ordered and installed. Can the boat be run without the rectifier/charging sytem?


Just one question....... Do you have Sea tow?

Taking a non mechanically sound boat to the water is only asking for one thing.

A crappy day on the water laden with headaches.


----------



## NoMoSurf

X-Shark said:


> Just one question....... Do you have Sea tow?
> 
> Taking a non mechanically sound boat to the water is only asking for one thing.
> 
> A crappy day on the water laden with headaches.


I have even better. We will be coming down with my boat and my friend's much larger boat. We will be fishing together, so I will have a tow right there within a hundred yards of me. Furthest I plan to go is about 4 miles from the ramp and about one mile from land.

I just dont even want to bother towing it if there is definitely going to be a problem. I'm still iffy about taking it.


----------



## BananaTom

Best of luck to you.


----------



## AndyS

Looks like a rectifier for that model is only $25 to $40 bucks.

OEM # 0581778
or
CDI# 153-1778

I bet you can get one in about 2-3 days if your local parts house doesn't have and put it on in about 10 minutes.


----------



## NoMoSurf

I have a rectifier. If it is hooked up the engine will not run. So I bought a new one. If you hook it up, the engine will still not run. If you unhook it, the engine runs fine but will not charge battery. Leads me to believe the charging side of the stator is fried. Ignition side still good.
It looks like the ignition side of the stator is good. When you connect the rectifier (load) to the charging side of the stator, it creates a short in the coil that interferes with the magnetic field of the charging side of the stator.


----------



## NoMoSurf

Well, I ran the boat about 5 or 6 miles before taking it to the coast and it did fine.

While at the coast it got run about 15-20 miles and no problems except not charging the battery (obviously). That is why I have a dual bank charger. haha

Now the search begins for a reasonably priced stator...


----------

